# Omnisphere clicking on load



## bobulusbillman (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi,

Whenever I open a file in cubase I get a loud clicking noise (sounds like a delay firing) from my Omnisphere patches. It happens with the omnispheres I have loaded in Cubase too. Does anyone else have this? Usually only happens the first time I open a project in the day, after that it seems fine.

In general I feel like omni has got very slow and laggy recently. Quite disappointing


----------

